
Google's New Patents Aim to Make Your Home a Data Mine - jonbaer
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/11/google-patent-bedroom-privacy-smart-home/576022/
======
Paraesthetic
So it begins.. No surprises though, I mean if you didn't think Google would
mine your personal devices for their own interests, what planet have you been
living on?

------
tonic-music
Disgusting. Another reason to delete your Google account.

